# Any Moebius Kits at Hobby Lobby?



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

Has anyone seen Moebius kits at Hobby Lobby?

I saw a Polar Lights 1/1000 Enterprise re-issue at my local store in Houston. I was thinking Hobby Lobby could sell quite a few Moebius kits, especially with the periodic sales they have.

Tom


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It took them some time to get Polar Lights kits in stock when PL was just starting out, so it may just take some more time. Also, at least at my local HL, they've been prone to being burnt on "fantasy" kits. (ie, not selling) It took over a year for them to finally clear out all of the 1/350th NX-01 kits, and the same for the big PL Godzillas. The little Star Trek kits seem to sell, but not well.

Larry


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

That is the feeling we get, that they feel scifi/fantasy doesn't sell well. We were surprised they put PL back in, so we're hopeful that at some point they will reconsider our kits.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've seen the R2 _Star Wars, BSG,_ and the _1701 _at the HL in Columbia, SC. (I've already got the kits I want from our friendly sponsors on this and other sites but always look to see what's there.)


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Re: Moebius - self fulfilling prophecy. As long as HL (or anybody else) does not do well selling the models they will not make much effort to sell them. And when they do not make an effort, they will not sell well.


----------

